# Hyperlinks mit Layer-namen als Ziel



## djphil (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Es ist wiedermal soweit... ich brauche Hilfe 

Also: folgendes Problem:
Ich füge in eine Tabelle einen scrollbaren Bereich folgendermaßen ein:

```
<td valign="top" class="tableout"><div style="width:100%; height:100%; align:center; valign:top;
            background-color:transparent; overflow: auto;"> <p> 
        <? include($go); ?>
      </p></td>
```
Die CSS-Class macht nur einen Rahmen (also nicht aufregendes  )
Nun würde ich aber gerne Inhalte nicht über 
	
	
	



```
<? include($go); ?>
```
 einfügen. Mir wäre es lieber wenn ich das ganze so wie mit Frames mache könnte. -> Dem Layer einen Namen geben und dann dem Hyperlink als Ziel den Layernamen geben oder so.
Ist das Möglich?
IFrame möchte ich nicht verwenden.

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemande helfen kann und möchte schon mal im Vorraus danke sagen!

mfg Philipp


----------



## x0x (20. Januar 2005)

Das was du versuchst zu erzielen stellt genau einen I-Frame dar. Wenn du ihn nicht verwendest, bleibt dir lediglich die Version übrig die ganze Seite neu zu laden nur mit anderem Inhalt. Es sei denn es gebt noch eine JavaScript Version, was ich aber bezweifle, beziehungsweise gehe ich davon aus das diese sehr komplex wäre?!


----------



## djphil (21. Januar 2005)

Ich weiß schon, dass das genau ein Iframe ist, was ich hier beschreibe, nur will ich ein Hintergrundbild, dass über die ganze Seite geht, auch hinter dem Iframe. Ich würde ja auch Iframe verwenden, den kann man aber (soweit ich weiß) nicht transparent machen, oder?


vlg Philipp


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Januar 2005)

iFrames kann man...allerdings nur im IE.... transparent machen.


----------



## djphil (22. Januar 2005)

Echt?
Hab ich garnicht gewusst...
Wie mach ich das? Mit CSS? 

Gibt es Chancen, dass das andere Browser auch bald darstellen können?
Wie sieht das ganze in anderen Browsern aus?


mfg Philipp


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Januar 2005)

Schau mal hier, da ist das beschrieben.
Es geht zwar im Speziellen um transparente iFrame-Scrollbars, beim iFrame-Body ist es aber die selbe Vorgehensweise.
Im letzten Posting findest du auch nen Link zu nem Beispiel.


Ob das Ganze auch irgendwann in anderen Browsern funktioniert? Keine Ahnung, aber die Browserprogger haben sich nach und nach einige IE-Eigenheiten zueigen gemacht.... möglicherweise irgendwann auch diese.


----------



## djphil (23. Januar 2005)

ok... verstehe...
Aber wenn das nur im IE funktioniert ist das nicht so ganz was ich wollte.

Aber auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

P.S.: Gibt es irgendwo eine übersichtliche Liste, in der man sehen kann welcher Browser welche Befehle unterstützt?

mfg Philipp


----------

